# Excellent Free Diesel Engine Simulator



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (10 يوليو 2011)

الحمد لله رب العالمين اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد رسول الله و اﻷنبياء أجمعين
برنامج ممتاز لمحاكاة و تصميم محركات الديزل التصميم اﻷ؟مثل
البرنامج ينزل مجانا من الموقع 
http://www.diesel-rk.bmstu.ru/Eng/downloads/Diesel-RK_NET_eng_143.exe​ لمعرفة كيف يمكنك تشغيله بشكل مبدئي هناك ملف مرفق

هناك بريزنتاشينز لتعليمه في الروابط اﻵتية
http://www.diesel-rk.bmstu.ru/Eng/downloads/PresentationMain.zip
http://www.diesel-rk.bmstu.ru/Eng/downloads/PresentationSprays.zip
http://www.diesel-rk.bmstu.ru/Eng/downloads/DIESEL-RK what new 2010.zip​ 
و الmanual في الرابط
http://www.diesel-rk.bmstu.ru/Eng/downloads/dieselrk_eng.zip
الحمد لله رب العالمين

نسألكم الدعاء أن يكرمنا الله بشهادة في سبيله نلقاه بها و هو راض عنا غير خزايا و لا مفتونين​


----------



## yosief soliman (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا واثابك الشهادة فى سبيل الله بإذن الله


----------



## السيد نور الدين (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## محمد الشناوي20 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## bashar kt (23 مايو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## مدحت صبرى (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير:58:


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*دُمتَمْ بِهذآ الع ـطآء أإلمستَمـرٍ
*


----------

